
Three alarming climate surveys in the last 3 weeks - Osiris30
http://kottke.org/16/03/status-report-hows-the-climate-doing
======
zzalpha
Hint: There isn't enough time to do anything about it.

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301421516...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301421516300830)

Not that this should surprise anyone.

And even if we _did_ have time, we wouldn't do anything about it. The problem
is too large, too gradual, and has the least effect on those most impacted by
the necessary changes (e.g. the wealthiest nations).

------
geekempire
This is crap, scare tatics. If the earth was in that much trouble it would
shake rattle and roll every human to death to save itself. In the 90''s they
said Miami would be under water by 2010, and was there last month and the same
beach hotels are there just like before. Seems like if you use this Web site
you would not be so easy to fool, but guess not.

~~~
zzalpha
Uhh... it frequently is (and it's only getting worse):

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-siege-of-
mi...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/12/21/the-siege-of-miami)

You are aware these things don't just suddenly happen all at once. Right?

------
deepsun
It's all true, but > I hope there's still time to do something meaningful
about it before ...

When someone says "they should do something", without specifying what exactly,
it's better to do nothing. Always propose your idea.

~~~
bubtubgub
What should be done is not exactly a secret and many things are commonly known
to most people such as 'stop burning fossil fuels', the problem is not that we
don't know what to do, but that the people in power don't want to do it
because they are corrupt assholes.

------
mhkool
I recommend everybody to watch the documentary COWSPIRACY.

If I just tell you the bottom line of the documentary I get downvoted too much
because of unbelief, so watch it first.

